# "Manuscript indicates Judas wasn't a betrayer"



## Casey (Apr 7, 2006)

Apparently Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John got it all wrong:

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/news/nation/14287615.htm


----------



## Swampguy (Apr 7, 2006)

The word to consider was 'gnostic' but I am sure that non-believers will have a field day.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 7, 2006)

See this thread and this thread.


----------



## Casey (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> See this thread and this thread.


I don't even know why I post, it's all been said before!  (Oh, except to purchase from ANT-MART.)


----------



## ANT (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



  Yeah Baby!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> ...


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> Apparently Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John got it all wrong:
> 
> http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/news/nation/14287615.htm


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 7, 2006)

yawn


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> yawn





By the way, I've done an intensive computer aided search on the hidden code found within the word "Bible". I've come up with "LiBeB", which is intimately connected with cosmic radiation, the Big Bang, and, therefore, the creation of the universe.

http://www.macalester.edu/astronomy/people/mattc/LIBEB.htm

Think it will sell?


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 7, 2006)

I went to borders today and they have a whole section on judas from several authors on who he "really"was.
Of course they also have many books promoting the davinci code theory.

the Jesus Seminar, sophia worship, mary worship, davinci code and mary magdalene, and now judas ischariot; I'm sick and tired of the questioning and rewriting scripture. 

We NEED another reformation.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 8, 2006)

we need al mohler to debate the author on public television.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Casey, I can relate; Last week one of the major news shows had a segment on the 'swoon' theory. It was just another attempt at resurecting something that has been dealt with a thousand times before. What is encouraging is that our savior continues to be at the front of discussion even 2000+ years later! He truly reigns!

Otherwise, much like you, I am out of anything profitable to say......this is where the prayer forum comes in. We can pray for each other; for our needs, etc.



[Edited on 4-8-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 8, 2006)

> What is encouraging is that our savior continues to be at the front of discussion even 2000+ years later! He truly reigns!



Scott, brings up the reason for why these ridiculous tittilating stories always encourage me. I got interested in Jesus from listening to Jesus Christ Superstar.

It's like these actors and actresses who keep there names in the headlines by ratting out dads and uncles that abused them or whatever. No publicity is bad publicity. Paris Hilton is a perfect example of this marketing fact.

The news will cover this Judas spin, they will bring out Rick Warren (hopefully without his hula skirt) and perhaps John McArthur. Crazy things will be said and sound truth will be put forth. 

In the end the Spirit of God, as it has done since man was created, will demand of his elect and the reprobate that they cast off their indifference. Jesus was and is controversial but He as never allowed indifference about himself to last. As He calls out new worshippers he will quicken their hearts, regenerate their natures and compel them to choose. 'No man comes to the Son except the Father draw him.'

John 1:4 In him was life, and the life was the light of men. 5 The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.

AND IT NEVER WILL, AMEN, AMEN!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 8, 2006)

If you zoom way in, on line 14 of page 2, it also talks about Goldie Locks and the three little bears.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey! You're right Bob, also the wherabouts of Amelia Erhardt, Jimmy Hoffa and the rest of Whitefield's journals. Beautious.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Hey! You're right Bob, also the wherabouts of Amelia Erhardt, Jimmy Hoffa and the rest of Whitefield's journals. Beautious.


----------



## Casey (Apr 8, 2006)

You guys are hilarious. I've tried myself at humor and ended up with the nickname Queso (because my jokes are cheesy!). . .


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 8, 2006)

1) This could not have been written by Judas, it's from way after his death correct?

2) While I am sure Christ didn't send Judas out on a mission, he didn't have a choice, so in a way these fools are promoting providence.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 9, 2006)

Yesterday I overheard two people talking about the "gospel of Judas"on the bus.

Person 1: If we could just debunk the crucifixion and move on...
Person 2: You can't debunk the crucifixion, it's history.
Person 1: Okay, I meant the significance of the crucifixion...you know, that He died for our sins or something...
Person 2: Yeah...
Person 1: I mean I'm sure He got crucified probably for something He did...but if we could see Him as someone like Buddha or Gandhi or something...

Okay, I believe in presuppositionalism now!

[Edited on 4-9-2006 by turmeric]


----------

